# Drywall, meet bathtub. Bathtub, meet drywall.



## u2slow (Feb 9, 2012)

I'm no a pro, but I would repair most of that with a new corner bead, and 'concrete fill'. It will take minor ongoing moisture better than drywall. Skim it with just enough drywall mud to smooth and paint.

https://www.usg.com/content/usgcom/...-finishing-compounds/synko-concrete-fill.html


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

I'd repair it with drywall/corner bead. If the door is kept well caulked and the drywall painted with latex enamel it should hold up ok. The bigger issue is the drywall behind the tile - it will fail sooner or later.


If you want you can use a setting compound instead of regular pre mixed joint compound. Unlike j/c setting compounds are not water soluble.


----------



## snic (Sep 16, 2018)

Thanks for these suggestions. I think I will use this corner bead ("L bead"):

https://www.homedepot.com/p/1-2-in-x-10-ft-Vinyl-L-Bead-12VINL10H/202848954

I had no idea that something like this existed! Then I'll use silicone caulk between the tub and the PVC bead. 

Regarding the drywall under the tile - it actually looks like it's in pretty good condition above where the leak was. So I figure that if I can prevent leaks, the new drywall I install there will hold up well.


----------

